
3 Human Chimeras That Already Exist - kungfudoi
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article/3-human-chimeras-that-already-exist1/
======
jaredcwhite
Correct me if I'm wrong, but the main concern regarding chimeras is related to
interspersing human cells with another species' cells. This article is about
interspersing cells with multiple humans' DNA. While fascinating information,
I'm not sure how it informs the human-animal chimera discussion.

~~~
throwanem
You're not wrong, and it doesn't. This reads like a pretty weak attempt to
soothe ethical concerns by citing cases of chimerism which occur in nature,
but, as you point out, intraspecific chimerism isn't really germane to the
matter at hand.

~~~
Ericson2314
cross species chimeras are also....way cooler :D

------
magic_beans
The quality of this article was only slightly higher than a Buzzfeed listicle.

~~~
mdpopescu
But but but... science!

